# Game Thread: JV Blazers VS Heat (merged)



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Game Thread: JV Blazers VS Heat*

wow its ugly 

Maybe Blazers could pull something off though


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Now I'd be happy just to see Ha, Telfair, Frahm, and Outlaw. 

:upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this isn't JV..this is barely freshmen basketball vs Miami Heat.

I dont even remember if Frahm is in the game, but couldn't they at least run plays for him?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frahm has good lateral movement. He has some nice moves out there....he needs to see more time.

Blazers are just playing RatBall...THEO...stop taking spot up jumpers from the FT line! :upset:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Has Outlaw played?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Go RUBEN!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Has Outlaw played?


Nope.

Weird lineups, no direction.....I think Cheeks is giving up.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

36% shooting for the Blazers...Shaq having a field day....outside shots dropping for the heat.....so many open looks.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Outlaw's in now....hit a short jumper...looks nice.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

assist by patterson!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TELFAIR HIT 2 JUMPERS!!!!
:yes: 

haha...what continuation!

haha


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

PATTERSON MR. HUSTLE!!!!

THAT'S WHY HE'S THE MVP!!!! Nice hustle for the ball, bad cal by the refs which helped us + THE MIAMI TECHNICAL!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair with a nice dish to Pryzbilla....8-0 Blazer run!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!!!!

Telfair to Patterson alley-oop!!!!!

DAMN!!!!!

STEAL BY TELFAIR!!!

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!

12-0 RUN...CROWD IS NUTS!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i think we got the benefit of some calls there.

Amazing how much better the team runs when Telfairs in there, ain't it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow...that was probably the best Blazers run I've seen since Bonzi went CRAZY in Dallas 3 years back!

Telfair and Patterson started it all!!!! What players!!!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

geez


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> i think we got the benefit of some calls there.
> 
> Amazing how much better the team runs when Telfairs in there, ain't it?


Damn skippy on both points!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Wow...that was probably the best Blazers run I've seen since Bonzi went CRAZY in Dallas 3 years back!
> 
> Telfair and Patterson started it all!!!! What players!!!!


sad thing is, you know (and I know) that telfair will start the 2nd on the bench, and won't see the light of day till the team gets down by 20+ again.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice finish to the half, cept that Eddie Jones' 3.

Telfair, Ruben, Outlaw... Let them play!! 

Hell.. throw in Ha too!!
Ok, maybe not.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad I had that on Tivo!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> sad thing is, you know (and I know) that telfair will start the 2nd on the bench, and won't see the light of day till the team gets down by 20+ again.


"Hey, lets put Damon in and put Telfair at the Shooting Guard"

two minutes later....

"Telfair, back on the bench! This isn't working!"


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Excitement! I spotted excitement!! And no amount of Cheeks' ineptitude and Nash's pregame weasily backstabbing can make me forget it.

Dan


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

At least this is fun to watch. Great ball pressure by Telfair and Patterson. Now watch Mo sit Telfair for most of the second half.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*That was the first signs of life we've seen in the Rose Garden in months!*

What has happened to this poor franchsie....i feel so bad for our fans!

Well at least we know they are alive.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Go Team!

:yes:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Of course, everyone and their mom has been advocating this...PLAY TELFAIR AND OUTLAW. Good things happen and the fans are happy.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

It's funny.

I mentioned a few weeks ago how if Portland is going to be a .500 club, I would much rather see them lose a few more games and be exciting to watch than to be at .500 and be boring.


Guess how many people stuck up for me? I don't think any.

Yet, I see more posts over the last five minutes than I have when Portland looks like they might win a game.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Van Exel and DA just dont care anymore!*

I will give Zach a pass cause the man is hurt but my god, Da and Van Exel have no excuse....clearly they have given up and Theo is starting to get that attitude as well!

DA, Exel and Theo are really at the end of their careers!

Da on most teams wouldnt even be a backup SG...tahts how miserable his game has become!

Van Exel cannot start anymore....i dont care if its telfair ir HA...he doesnt try at all!:upset:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: That was the first signs of life we've seen in the Rose Garden in months!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> What has happened to this poor franchsie....i feel so bad for our fans!
> 
> Well at least we know they are alive.


I feel bad for you, I dont see how you can live day to day with such a negative attitude all the time.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Outlaw looks like he could be quite a player.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Dang!
o.k. sebastian has 3 assists and 2 steals in seven minutes.
...and CrGiants i may not have voiced my support but i liked the idea.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah...they were holding their heads down walking to the bench. I noticed that...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe Anderson saw what Rip Hamilton did the other night, leading the team in scoring without making a field goal and he's trying to do the same thing.

0-5 is good, but only 2 points. He must get fouled more.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> It's funny.
> 
> I mentioned a few weeks ago how if Portland is going to be a .500 club, I would much rather see them lose a few more games and be exciting to watch than to be at .500 and be boring.
> ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Outlaw looks like he could be quite a player.


according to ESPN, he's only played 1 minute so far.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

VINCE'D!


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, Drew. Over the last five games or so, Portland has played some of it's more entertaining ball of the season, and yet has not had great results in the W-L column.

Nash talked about waiting 20 games before making moves.

Well, let's face it. If he had a real shot at Carter, which it sounds like he did, he blew it. Carter would have been exciting, filled the stands, AND been an upgrade over DA. In other words, I think this was a deal that would have made us exciting and better as a team.

So Portland is going nowhere this year, and I'm okay with that. I've always supported the team, and will have no problem paying to go see them play as long as they are fun to watch. 

Put the kids in MO, YOU *******!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ugh.. DA and Nick start the 2nd half.. the energy is gone and the offense stalls once again.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Not sure what you're "???" about.

Take a look for yourself.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Randolph is on fire!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Not sure what you're "???" about.
> 
> Take a look for yourself.


I've been advocating starting Telfair since he got drafted.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Crap.....Zach with 4 fouls.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, at this point, I agree with you. Not sure I'd have agreed until I saw him in person a few times. I saw him in person in high school and knew he'd be a good player, but I didn't think he'd be at the level he's at so soon...

But when I made the thread about how I'd rather watch us lose and be exciting to watch than be a .500 team, my point is that I didn't see anyone sticking up for me when Play constantly rambled about SAR with his lips attached to his rear.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This crew is making some horrible calls on both ends...

call something consistently throughout the game...if you're gonna call hand checks strict, call em strict all night....

both teams are getting bad fouls on stuff they weren't calling before


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> This crew is making some horrible calls on both ends...
> 
> call something consistently throughout the game...if you're gonna call hand checks strict, call em strict all night....
> ...


welcome to the NBA of the last 12 years.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Well, at this point, I agree with you. Not sure I'd have agreed until I saw him in person a few times. I saw him in person in high school and knew he'd be a good player, but I didn't think he'd be at the level he's at so soon...
> 
> But when I made the thread about how I'd rather watch us lose and be exciting to watch than be a .500 team, my point is that I didn't see anyone sticking up for me when Play constantly rambled about SAR with his lips attached to his rear.


Well, I apolgize then!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> welcome to the NBA of the last 12 years.


to me, it's never been worse than now. Alot of young zebras out there now


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hehe, anyone seeing Telfair get pissed when Patterson didn't pass him the ball?

"I'm the damn PG, damnit!"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You guys have a large mass of fans on here, please speak up on the NBA board when "Dwyane Wade has absolutely no jumper..."


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> You guys have a large mass of fans on here, please speak up on the NBA board when "Dwyane Wade has absolutely no jumper..."


I only go there to advance my anti-Kobe agenda!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no contact on the oop to Haslem...but a nice call on the other end when he cuts off baseline to Patterson


seriously....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I only go there to advance my anti-Kobe agenda!


i got your back with any kobe hating...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

DA 0-8? Is this a joke?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> i got your back with any kobe hating...


Ditto. I'm cheering for the Heat to win the NBA championship...I was a fan during the Sherman Douglas era.....



Either them or the Pacers (I'm a J-O fan too).


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> DA 0-8? Is this a joke?


Nope. Absolutely horrible. He's just chucking up shots! I think he needs to go to confession.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Ditto. I'm cheering for the Heat to win the NBA championship...I was a fan during the Sherman Douglas era.....


"The General"

Well I used to root for the Blazers back in their battles with the Lakers...I actually left my house in that game 7 when the Lakers came back and thought they won til I got home...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Anderson is horrible. 

Start Patterson.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why wouldn't you give Outlaw a shot at Wade with those long arms? it's better than little Damon on him....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Anderson is horrible.
> 
> Start Patterson.


Telfair
Outlaw
Patterson
Randolph
Theo

THE FUTURE!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

great...telfairs out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????
????????????

are you serious?

Charge? or maybe a foul on the floor?

atleast get 1 out of 2 right there zebra!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> ?????????????????????
> are you serious?


who are you asking?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is Haslem allowed to play D?

it's bad both ways, but these guys are killing me tonight.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good fight to get back tonight....

nice revenge to get one in your place after you beat us bad at ours


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, at least Portland doesn't have a backup PF!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> is Haslem allowed to play D?
> 
> it's bad both ways, but these guys are killing me tonight.......


You're complaining after that 6th call on Zach? 

That was one of the worst calls I've seen all season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> You're complaining after that 6th call on Zach?
> ...


No, the play before that.....

Haslem was moving on Zach's 6th

that's my point from before, they've called that a block all night, then you change your decision to a charge on a pretty established star in the 4th to foul him out?

that's just poor officiating in my opinion


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm..I don't remember the score when Telfair went out, but I know the offense was flowing smoother.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> No, the play before that.....
> ...


Okay. You're right, that one was bad. 

I bet somebody get a call from the head of officials after tonight's game, because it has been consistantly bad both ways tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

a Ha sightin!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Woo ha!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

now the bump on Damon at the end.....


why make that call if you havent called it all night?


i'm out though....

good fight back tonight.....i dont think we face each other again so best of luck the rest of the year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh snap!

can we get Wang vs. Ha for the throne of the NBA?????? 

I gotta stay now...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha is pretty tall.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Ha is pretty tall.


Cpt. Obvious sallutes you


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> now the bump on Damon at the end.....
> 
> 
> ...


See YOU in the NBA FINALS

[/reality]


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> Cpt. Obvious sallutes you


You had actually noticed? I thought I was really onto something.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

game ball goes to Debrick Anderson and Brick Van Exel..


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

You just can't beat the Diesel! That's all there is to it.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

When they showed John Nash, he had a blank look on his face. What is our record now, 13-17 ? ... Can anyone dig up what our record was at this time last year?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thegreatnero</b>!
> You just can't beat the Diesel! That's all there is to it.


Actually, we can. And we did in Miami. We can't beat anybody with our guards shooting 8-35.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> When they showed John Nash, he had a blank look on his face. What is our record now, 13-17 ? ... Can anyone dig up what our record was at this time last year?


I think we were 15-16 last year vs 14-17 this year.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we were 15-16 last year vs 14-17 this year.


That's right.

At our worst, we were 17-24.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, we can. And we did in Miami. We can't beat anybody with our guards shooting 8-35.


Pull up the stats of Shaq from that game and tell me you stopped him....thank you


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I was at the game tonight, so some quick thoughts:

Derek Anderson sucks. I was waiting all night to see if he'd slash to the hoop, and not once did he. He has to the be softest shooting guard in the whole NBA. We're not going anywhere as a team with DA has our starting 2.

Our backcourt is seriously holding us back from being a good team, but thats nothing new. I'm not too worried about the PG position, because Telfair has that spot wrapped up in the future, but damn we need a real shooting guard in the worst way.

Ruben was all over the court tonight. He may have no jumper but he works just as hard as anyone in the NBA. You always appreciate a player that tries hard all the time. He played great tonight.

Telfair didn't do much in his first 4 minutes of play, but when he came in the second time, he lit up the Rose Garden. I haven't been to a game this year, where the crowd was louder than the 12-0 run at the end of the quarter. Telfair is by far our best defender at PG, he puts the effort in on both ends of the court. And he's not afraid to demand the ball. He got really pissed when Ruben was leading the break on the right side, and Telfair DEMANDED to get the ball. For 19, he's fearless. The no look pass to Przbilla and the alley-oop to Ruben was sick. 

Zbo was solid all game. He played pretty good except for fouling out.

NVE didn't give us much most of the game. He had 7 assists though.

Damon was okay. He was playing hard, but its the same story with him. He can't run an offense, and he's always missing his layups.

HA is a MONSTER. Dude towered over anyone that was next to him, and made Doleac look small. It was cool to see NVE bring HA over to meet Shaq, and HA even got a handshake from Shaq. He's pretty mobile for a guy his size.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Pull up the stats of Shaq from that game and tell me you stopped him....thank you


Stopping Shaq is not impossible - in fact I'd guess that since 1999 that there isn't any other NBA team that has defeated Shaq more than Portland. The problem tonight was that Portland had only 3 big men, and the officials saw to it that their fouls didn't last.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Pull up the stats of Shaq from that game and tell me you stopped him....thank you


He had 17 points and Portland got the win in that game.

I'd say that's stopping him.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, over 1,300 short of a sellout for Shaq on a friday night? How the mighty have fallen.


----------

